# Вывоз инструмента из России и ввоз обратно



## oleg45120 (11 Сен 2014)

Добрый день, а кто-нибудь знакомился с таможенным законодательством? 
Как правильно вывозить аккордеон из России и ввозить обратно? Нужно ли декларировать?
В прошлый раз я не делал никаких деклараций, но слышал, что могут возникнуть трудности с таможней. 
Юридически грамотные люди, подскажите.


----------



## vev (11 Сен 2014)

oleg45120 (11.09.2014, 09:55) писал:


> Добрый день, а кто-нибудь знакомился с таможенным законодательством?
> Как правильно вывозить аккордеон из России и ввозить обратно? Нужно ли декларировать?
> В прошлый раз я не делал никаких деклараций, но слышал, что могут возникнуть трудности с таможней.
> Юридически грамотные люди, подскажите.


Олег, я бы на всякий пожарный заполнил таможенную декларацию. Таможня - дело непредсказуемое. Я скачивал в инете форму и шел через красный коридор. Причем они очень нехотя принимали выездную, но очень заинтересовано отнеслись к ввозной. И я не уверен, что при ввозе не было бы проблем. 

Я не возил аккордеон, но был обвешан как елка ноутбуками, недешевой фотоаппаратурой и iPhona-ми


----------



## vev (11 Сен 2014)

oleg45120 (11.09.2014, 09:55) писал:


> Добрый день, а кто-нибудь знакомился с таможенным законодательством?
> Как правильно вывозить аккордеон из России и ввозить обратно? Нужно ли декларировать?
> В прошлый раз я не делал никаких деклараций, но слышал, что могут возникнуть трудности с таможней.
> Юридически грамотные люди, подскажите.


Олег, я бы на всякий пожарный заполнил таможенную декларацию. Таможня - дело непредсказуемое. Я скачивал в инете форму и шел через красный коридор. Причем они очень нехотя принимали выездную, но очень заинтересовано отнеслись к ввозной. И я не уверен, что при ввозе не было бы проблем. 

Я не возил аккордеон, но был обвешан как елка ноутбуками, недешевой фотоаппаратурой и iPhona-ми

Ссылка на бланк


----------



## диапазон64 (11 Сен 2014)

Я столкнулся с подобной проблемой в марте этого года, когда нужно было вывезти новый Юпитер из Москвы в США ( в одном направлении только). Российские таможенники поступили со мной "человеколюбиво", сорвав с меня 7.4% от уплаченной цены за инструмент. Спустя пару недель, после введения ответных санкций , мне бы это стоило 28% от цены. Благо, что посчастливило в этом плане. У русской таможни, как я понял, тарифы разные в зависимости куда вывозится муз. инструмент. У них там вс не предсказуемо и чем дальше - тем хуже. 
Олег, на мой взгляд декларировать надо обязательно. иначе потом ничего не докажешь и набраться серьезных проблем. Но видимо от ситуации тоже зависит куда и с какой целью вывозить.


----------



## oleg45120 (11 Сен 2014)

*диапазон64*, А за что содрали? За то, что не задекларировали? И откуда они узнали цену?


----------



## zet10 (11 Сен 2014)

Олег,все дело какой инструмент Вы собрались ввозить и вывозить?
Если свой личный,то заполните декларацию и смело езжайте,платить ни чего не надо.
Если вы везете пару или тройку инструментов готовьте деньги и не малые.
На таможне обдерут как липку,да и вообще это дело муторное.
Кстати таможенники не такие уж Олег дураки и прекрасно знают ,что сколько стоит...
Так что басня с дешевой деревенской гармошкой не прокатит.


----------



## Сергей С (11 Сен 2014)

То есть что получается: лечу я на конкурс или на гастроли, взял отдельный билет на баян (вот без этого точно риск, особенно "оттуда") и еще декларировать надо? Никогда этим не занимался, брал на всякий пожарный паспорт на баян, никто про него не спрашивал ни разу. Как я знаю, декларируются скрипки-виолончели, нас пока этим не заморачивали. Напишите, кто точно знает, на каком законном основании это требуется, со ссылкой на документ. Мне тоже скоро предстоит выезд за пределы нашей необъятной... Спасибо


----------



## vev (11 Сен 2014)

А что тут искать? 
http://fl.customs.ru/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=category&amp;id=5&amp;Itemid=1795
для затравки. 

Вы можете ввозить беспошлинно до 1500 euro или личные вещи. Так вот декларируя инструмент, Вы информируете таможенного работника о том, что это Ваша личная вещь, при ввозе это освобождает от необходимости доказывать, что Вы не должны платить ввозные пошлины на товары более указанной суммы.

Кстати, никакой связи со вторым билетом нет и впомине. Таможенник он про самолет и про второй билет вообще ничего не знает. У него метр границы, на которой он бдит. Если они видит, что гармошка за 10кЕвро пересекает границу и есть признаки того, что она только что куплена забугром и будет продана на Родине, то у него тут же возникают к Вам вопросы. Но даже если он уверен, что она летает с Вами годами, кушать отпуза ему хочется все равно, поэтому, в надежде на мзду, он вполне может с Вами начать приператься. Вот здесь декларация и поможет.


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Сен 2014)

zet10 (11.09.2014, 18:43) писал:


> Олег,все дело какой инструмент Вы собрались ввозить и вывозить?
> Если свой личный,то заполните декларацию и смело езжайте,платить ни чего не надо.
> Если вы везете пару или тройку инструментов готовьте деньги и не малые.
> На таможне обдерут как липку,да и вообще это дело муторное.
> ...


Вывозить свой, а ввозить тоже свой, но уже новый. Тоже Виктория, но немного другая модель. Цвет темнее будет и клавиш поменьше


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2014)

oleg45120 (12.09.2014, 07:59) писал:


> zet10 (11.09.2014, 18:43) писал:
> 
> 
> > Олег,все дело какой инструмент Вы собрались ввозить и вывозить?
> ...


Номера у них разные. При заполнении декларации необходимо указывать серийник, если такой существует. Если нет, тогда может быть попроще. Размер клавиш и цвет никого не волнует. В этом таможенник не разбирается


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Сен 2014)

vev (12.09.2014, 08:33) писал:


> oleg45120 (12.09.2014, 07:59) писал:
> 
> 
> > zet10 (11.09.2014, 18:43) писал:
> ...


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2014)

oleg45120 (12.09.2014, 09:08) писал:


> vev (12.09.2014, 08:33) писал:
> 
> 
> > oleg45120 (12.09.2014, 07:59) писал:
> ...


Если есть контакт с производителем, то можно попросить приклеить стикер со старым номером к примеру под правой решеткой. С электроникой мы такое делали, когда отправляли в ремонт одно, а возвращалось другое


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Сен 2014)

Интересно, а есть люди, которые заполняли таможенную декларацию?


----------



## zet10 (12 Сен 2014)

Олег,я периодически заполняю декларацию,ни чего в этом сложного нет.
Указываете модель инструмента,серийный номер и все.
В вашем случае проблем быть не должно,Вы покупаете инструмент для себя разово так что это нормально(кстати воспользуйтесь советом Vev,очень разумный совет).
Вот если эти вывозы и ввозы войдут у Вас в систему ,тогда другое дело,тут уже будет проблема!
Вы примелькаетесь на таможне ,и как говорится будите для них уже "меченым пареньком".


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Сен 2014)

zet10 (12.09.2014, 11:45) писал:


> Вот если эти вывозы и ввозы войдут у Вас в систему ,тогда другое дело,тут уже будет проблема!


Нет уж, оставлю это для Вас


----------



## acco (12 Сен 2014)

Хотел как то отправить аккордеон в Белоруссию поездом из Вильнюса. Проблема была только в том, что, отправить можно только если я сам поеду. Если ехать литовским поездом, то таможенная проверка только в Вильнюском железнодорожном вокзале. Если ехать белорусским поездом то проверка будет и в Вильнюсе и на границе с Белоруссией. Спросил у работника таможни можно ли ехать с аккордеоном, так он сказал что можно и что для них аккордеон это как чемодан и на него не нужны не какие документы.
Так же отец мне вез автобусом из Москвы баян Юпитер ~2005 года. Документов не было на него. На границе работник таможни спросил только новый ли это инструмент.
Когда ездили в Белоруссию, с оркестром аккордеонистов, то все инструменты декларировали. Записывали их номера. Если на корпусе не было не какого номера, то просто писали название инструмента и все.


----------



## диапазон64 (13 Сен 2014)

oleg45120 (11.09.2014, 17:56) писал:


> *диапазон64*, А за что содрали? За то, что не задекларировали? И откуда они узнали цену?


Юпитер был абсолютно новый, свежий с фабрики. Содрали так называемый "таможенный сбор" по "текущему прейскуранту". Они потребовали доказательств уплаченной цены на него. Пришлось показать, сколько заплатил.


----------

